# Legal grow business



## Go go n chill (Feb 3, 2018)

Where do I go to talk and ask ???? About starting a legal cultivation business. 
1 lighting for a start up
2 security 
3 staying ahead of the government 
4 how many sq ft to turn a profit
I know this is very vague. But just a starting point for conversation
Tier1 grow here will be 1500sqft or less with no more than 2million revenue. That is the smallest “buy in” or licensing available


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 3, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Where do I go to talk and ask ???? About starting a legal cultivation business.
> 1 lighting for a start up
> 2 security
> 3 staying ahead of the government
> ...


I figured it would cost about 60k in cobs to light it up!!!


----------



## buithanhhang (Feb 27, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Where do I go to talk and ask ???? About starting a legal cultivation business.
> 1 lighting for a start up
> 2 security
> 3 staying ahead of the government
> ...


I figured it would cost about 60k


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 28, 2018)

I haven’t found anyone that acquired a license by themselves. All have been given to corporate entities or minority groups, I’m just hoping I can grow as a caregiver and patient at this point


----------

